# Rancilio Silvia releases through the solenoid valve when I pull a shot.



## coffeedog (Apr 26, 2021)

Rancilio Silvia (V2) releases through the solenoid valve when I pull a shot. Like when it is back flushed. Only started doing this lately. Just got a gauge and it is pushing right at 9 bars so that doesn't seem to be an issue. Took solenoid apart and it is clean as a whistle. Even at 9 bars it seems to be pulling shots too fast. Puck comes out dry and flaky even with various grind levels. Anyone else have this issue? Or know what it means? Thanks!


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

My initial reaction would be that you've ground too finely and that the puck is breaking, causing a channel, hence the fast shot. Also, occasionally the puck doesn't break, so pressure released through solenoid.

Only thing is that you say this has only happened lately, which implies you have previously had no issues, so maybe not? Have you changed your grinder lately? Or do you buy ground coffee?


----------



## coffeedog (Apr 26, 2021)

coffeedog said:


> Rancilio Silvia (V2) releases through the solenoid valve when I pull a shot. Like when it is back flushed. Only started doing this lately. Just got a gauge and it is pushing right at 9 bars so that doesn't seem to be an issue. Took solenoid apart and it is clean as a whistle. Even at 9 bars it seems to be pulling shots too fast. Puck comes out dry and flaky even with various grind levels. Anyone else have this issue? Or know what it means? Thanks!


 I have the same problem. Just recently started. Also pulling 9 bars. What newdent said makes sense though as the puck is often broken after the pull. I thought I had the grind right but maybe not. Also just moved to 7500' (2300m) and that is making for some strange crema and maybe other problems.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

coffeedog said:


> I have the same problem. Just recently started. Also pulling 9 bars. What newdent said makes sense though as the puck is often broken after the pull. I thought I had the grind right but maybe not. Also just moved to 7500' (2300m) and that is making for some strange crema and maybe other problems.


 You realise you've replied to your own post as if it's someone elses?! 😁


----------



## coffeedog (Apr 26, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣😂😂😂 I thought something looked wrong but I was so happy to find someone "else" with this problem. Been using Silvia for years (with a good grinder) and hadn't had this problem. Maybe it's just the coffee I'm roasting now and not getting the grind dialed in. Thanks for the reply.


----------

